# Six Pac License requirements



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

To get the near coastal license it says you have to have 360 days with 90 being in the last three years and 90 must be outside theboundary lines. What does the "boundary lines" mean?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

past 3 miles offshore


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

get a 100 ton you cant do jack with a six pack


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/7/2008)*get a 100 ton you cant do jack with a six pack


yep! and its the SAME test!!!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you take the 100 Ton online? And if so, where is the best place to go? If not, where would be the best place to go say in Pensacola or Mobile?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im pretty sure you cant take it online...but there is passport marine in pensacola and sea school in bayou labatry (sp).


----------



## maddy08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its true, to get the lisence we have to be in boundary lines for 360 days and 90 being the last three yearsand 90 days must be out of boundary lines. How can i get 100 Ton online? Could you please send me the details on Pensacola?

===================================

maddy08

ASCIISOL:takephoto']HTTP://WWW.ASCIITECH.COM"]ASCIISOL[/url]:takephoto[/url]


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Do the 90 in the last three years all have to be outside 3 mi or do you just have to have a total of 90 outside of the boundary over all your time. I have owned blue water boats for twelve years and almost all of my time has been outside three miles,but my time offshore has dropped to a little less than 30 hours a year,because I am doing more nearshore fishing cobia ,reds and etc. Also when you go along as an angler on someone elses boat does that time count?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

The boundary line referred to in the CFR's for a near-coastal license is 12mi for the Gulf of Mexico, It is NOT 3 MILES. This is the link for the Coast Guard Policy letter refering to boundaryintheGOM:

http://www.uscg.mil/nmc/marpers/pag/1-00.pdf. 

100 ton Licenses have specific minimum sea-service tonnage requirements, 6 pack licenses have no tonnage requirements, and 100 ton Licenses require twice the sea-time of the 6-pack license. You guys offering advice on stuff without the factscould really screw people up.I would recommend anyone needing info on licensing contact a reputable training school like Passport Marine in Pensacola or contact theCoast Guard NMC directly. Advice online should always be taken with a grain of salt. Hope this helps, best of luck guys. Later.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jim/Ga (8/11/2008)*Do the 90 in the last three years all have to be outside 3 mi or do you just have to have a total of 90 outside of the boundary over all your time. I have owned blue water boats for twelve years and almost all of my time has been outside three miles,but my time offshore has dropped to a little less than 30 hours a year,because I am doing more nearshore fishing cobia ,reds and etc. Also when you go along as an angler on someone elses boat does that time count?


You can document the time on your own boat with proof of ownership. If you document the time on someone else's boat you have to have a signed letter from that person.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Unless you have plans on making money off of being a "captain" You need to be sure to read all of the responsibilities you will hold once you that that title....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

What Chris said!!!! For sure!!!!

Lots of responsibilites with possible legal ramifications. 

It definitely is not as easy to write a boat off these days as it used to be.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For the near coastal you have to have 90 beyond 12 miles, not 3.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/7/2008)*get a 100 ton you cant do jack with a six pack


Why can't you do anything with a six-pack? And when you say 100 ton I would assume you mean 100 ton masterswhich alsomeans he would have to have different qualifications including X amount of time on a ship with agross tonnageof 100 or more.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

you dont have to spend time on a vessel up to 100 ton to get a 100 ton licence all it is more time like 720 days instead of 360 days and you have a little more class room got to this web site and check it out http://www.uscg.mil/nmc/cb_capt.asp


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

like every time i go to work if we are at the dock or fishing it counts as a day toward sea time


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I understand how sea time works and how to acquire it, I'm a licensed captain. I did however forget a couple things about how to upgrade your license as far as tonnage. He would still have to have experience on vessels 50 ton or more from what I remember.

I'm still not sure why you said you can't do anything with a six pack license though.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess it all depends on what he is wanting to do. Does he every want to work on a charter boat with more than 6 people? Does he every want to work for a private owner? Does he every want to be a charter boat capt. on a marinas boat b/c most req. a 100 ton. It will just get you farther is all im saying


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree there will definitely be more options with it.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

GUYS,

Capt. Jeff Bryars and myself (Capt. Casey Bunton, Owner of Passport Marine in Pensacola) ran across this discussion.



First, the 12 mile information is the US territorial boundary. This line only needs to be sailed south of one wants the Oceans endorsement (which is not an endorsement that is put on licenses under 200 GT).



Second, the 3 miles is out as well. The link that was provided discussed Oceans and the 12 mile mark but also refers you to the Coast Guard "Rules of the Road" book which states the difference between Near Coastal and Inland waterways being the COLREGS Demarcation line. In Pensacola that is located between Ft. Pickens and Ft. McRae. In Alabama, Ft. Morgan west-ward to the opening of the Mobile shipping channel. You will see these lines on a Coastal chart marked as a Purple dashed line across most major openings to protected waters within the United States and it's territories. 



The OUPV license requires 360 days of sea time, which one can attest to themselves as a boat owner , provided they owned the boat during that time. You would also need to show the 90 days south of the COLREGS demarcation line as previously stated.



If you can attest to 720 days of sea time, you qualify for the 25 ton Master's license which is three more days of class and an additional test. The OUPV course is 56 hours, the 25, 50 and the 100 require 80 hours of class time.



There are no online courses to take and successfully fulfill the Coast Guard requirements. There are excellent prep courses if you want to take the test at the Coast Guard but you cannot take the course online, submit a certificate and receive a license. I wish it were that easy.



Passport Marine has successfully used the above mentioned criteria for 18 years, of which 4 I have taught and never had an issue with the Coast Guard.



We would be more than happy to send you information if you would like to contact the office at 850.455.8833 or 3535 W. Fairfield Dr. Pensacola, FL. 32507. 



Dealing with the Coast Guard can be very tricky and while everyone's got their opinions, provided all of your duck's are in a row, it will be painless.



Hope this helps,

Capt. Jeff Bryars and Capt. Casey Bunton


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah what Capt. Casey said, which is exactly why I plugged his business.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I also highly recommend Passport Marine


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey GUMP,

wow, i just looked at my post and the only thing that was there was "Hey GUMP"!

so here is the question i was trying to ask. i got my 6 pak at Passport about 6 years ago. what do i have to do to up-grade to say 100 ton?


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

I went through Capt. Casey's class last November and I'll be the first to tell you that I learned a ton. Capt Casey is a great instructor and taught me two things I'll always use. The first is 'budussy' and he'll have to tell you about that. The second is that if you fart and don't want the smell to follow you, just walk sideways. 

In all seriousness, if you want to be a licensed captain, GO TO PASSPORT MARINE.

Tight Lines

Capt Bob Files


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey GUMP, i just edited my post check it out if ya get a chance.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You would have to show 360 days of time on vessels over 34 GT or 180 on vessels over 50 GT. Gross Tons (GT) is: lengthxwidthxdraftx.67 for power boats, .5 for sail divided by 100. Other than that if you can show 720 days of total sea time, you would qualify for the 25 GT license.

Casey


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob,

You really listened in the class. I have so many other fun things to provide for future and former students. ASSHAT is the new one, that is what you can a person that is so stupid they seem like they have their head all the way up their ass.



The best way to dodge a fart, other than walking sideways, is to do a back flip and then, after landing it (this being very important) do 3-6 karate chops to slice up what ever may still be in your vicinity. If you can do that, then you have truly out-classed all other Captains on this forum, myself included. I keep bailing half way into the flip and get caught up in the stench.



Capt. Casey


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt Casey just registered on the forum. He should be able to post under his own username from now on. Hope we didn't confuse anyone while he was using my account.



Jeff


----------

